# Gaggia classic, Milk temperature monitoring



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

Temp tags

do they really work?, are they worth it. Your opinions please, many thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm biased (as I'm the UK distributor) so I won't reply but am happy to point out a few thoughts from others














*What our clients have said about their TempTag's*

*
*

The Temptag allows you to get the milk steamed right first time every time! It is very easy to use and has improved the quality of the coffee in our shop from the first use! I would recomend it to anyone who wants to make great coffee.

Simon - Jack's Coffee Shop, Lincolnshire

We have been using the temptag stickers for over a week now and I must say that they are excellent. Having found that using a temperature wand and trying to steam milk is an almost impossible task, using the stickers is a breeze as they are completely unobtrusive and they give an indication of correct temperature (by turning yellow) giving you perfectly heated milk everytime. They also have one available for soya which is very useful as with soya it is crucial not to overheat. All thats left for you to worry about is making that perfect microfoam! I'd happily recommend these to anyone.

Lee - Home Barista, East London


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Yes, I use them, much better to use then thermometer in jug, no calibration needed with them


----------



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

Glenn said:


> I'm biased (as I'm the UK distributor) so I won't reply but am happy to point out a few thoughts from others


thank you


----------



## williejohn (Apr 4, 2015)

Kman10 said:


> Yes, I use them, much better to use then thermometer in jug, no calibration needed with them


thanks,one of the reasons why i asked the question was how many times the in-accuracy of the thermometer have come up, i`ll order some


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've been meaning to try these but still trying to decide whether to get a posh milk jug first. Don't want to waste the temp tag.


----------

